# Nintendo DSi update 1.4.2C = 1.4.1U ?



## Costello (Sep 9, 2010)

*EDIT*: sources contradict each other. Some claim that the update blocks the remaining cards, some claim that the cards still work and that the 1.4.2C is the asian equivalent to the 1.4.1U. So take the following with a with a grain of salt.

*Edit 2*: the EZ-Flash Vi team confirmed that firmware 1.4.2C could be identical to the 1.4.1U one. The EZ-Flash Vi still works on it and they have released a video to prove it.




---------
In the previous thread we informed you of a new DSi system update that blocked the most popular flashcarts, but strangely a few were spared such as the EZ-Flash Vi, the iSmart Premium, Hyper R4i and a few others.

Well, it didn't take long for Nintendo to notice and release another update, *DSi firmware version 1.4.2C*. A few users in Asia and Europe have confirmed the update, though it doesn't seem to have spread to other parts of the world yet. This update is known to block all the remaining flashcarts, including the EZ-Flash Vi, iSmart Premium, R4i and everything.

Great job Nintendo, now hopefully for you this update will hold a little longer than the previous ones. Flashcart teams are already racing to release fixes, we are likely to revive the same situation as last time (R4i SDHC Gold Hyper 1.4.2C anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Sep 9, 2010)

Is there a reason for the C after 1.4.2?


----------



## Joktan (Sep 9, 2010)

13 months of nothing...then unleash 2updates in a matter of hours...wow..


----------



## basher11 (Sep 9, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> (R4i SDHC Gold Hyper 1.4.2C anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i totally see this coming


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 9, 2010)

Haha, I suppose Nintendo didn't want Sony to be the only company blocking piracy.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 9, 2010)

question is now...who will be the first to fix these latest update?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Sep 9, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Is there a reason for the C after 1.4.2?



That probably meant.. "1.4.2C-urse you flashcarts!" lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am not going to update anyway so, and I got like 0 DSi Points..


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 9, 2010)

Heh, wow. Well, either way, I'm not updating.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Sep 9, 2010)

Me thinks the original update was to lure unsuspecting folks into a false sense of security then when they got around to updating they wouldn't look at the version number and get screwed.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 9, 2010)

Lawl, Nintendo is showing they can too block piracy. This might be about PKMN black and white, I bet you on that one. 

However, I won't buy any more PKMN games after HG/SS.


----------



## iFish (Sep 9, 2010)

Nintendo is trying..... Can't blame people for trying to stop piracy.

Meh. Glad i have a DS lite

Wait.... But how can they block this exploit without blocking the game it acts as?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2010)

$20 says Nintendo reads GBAtemp and saw the list of confirmed working. 


HI NINTENDO. HIRE ME AS A DEVELOPER.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 9, 2010)

No worries as long as you don't update. 

off topic sorta,

can't wait for the 3ds I'll actually buy a game as usually do for a launch system.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 9, 2010)

As long as I can play Black and White, fine.


----------



## ignance (Sep 9, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Lawl, Nintendo is showing they can too block piracy. This might be about PKMN black and white, I bet you on that one.
> 
> However, I won't buy any more PKMN games after HG/SS.




Keep telling yourself that. You probably said the same thing when they released Ruby/Sapphire.

Two points of order: 

1. The truly addicted will not stop playing Pokémon. Someday the well will run dry. Not soon, but someday. Until then, the temptation of catching a grass monkey and a chinchilla is simply too tempting.

2. I'm starting to think this blocking party is genuinely about the new Pokémon. This again makes me glad I got a pre-order in for both.

3. I still am not totally convinced that there's something wonderful waiting in 1.4 that isn't being properly exploited. And I'll continue saying that till I'm proven otherwise.


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL i was right!!! as like what i said from the previous thread. another prediction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/t252772-nintendo-blocks...t&p=3099993


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone completely sure on how this update works yet? Im interested. They must be doing better checks. Also, anyone have the real games the blocked cards use, just to make sure


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 9, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Is there a reason for the C after 1.4.2?


China.

I've not seen anyone confirm there's a 1.4.2E...


----------



## EZ-Flash2 (Sep 9, 2010)

comfirmed, the 1.4.2C is on the iQue DSi.  I think it equal the 1.4.1U.

EZVi , iSmart DS, HyperR4i with the newest firmware are workable. not blocked


----------



## Lushay (Sep 9, 2010)

Tu shay, Nintendo. I wonder if they'll do this every time some form of patch is released. DSi 1.4.9.3.5U


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Sep 9, 2010)

EZ-Flash2 said:
			
		

> comfirmed, the 1.4.2C is on the iQue DSi.  I think it equal the 1.4.1U.
> 
> *EZVi , iSmart DS, HyperR4i with the newest firmware are workable. not blocked*



Wow :|

What was this update for then?


----------



## Costello (Sep 9, 2010)

EZ-Flash2 said:
			
		

> comfirmed, the 1.4.2C is on the iQue DSi.  I think it equal the 1.4.1U.
> 
> EZVi , iSmart DS, HyperR4i with the newest firmware are workable. not blocked


so who is right?
theres that guy from germany claims to have updated his DSi and tested all the carts, he said none are working.
i suppose if you could show us a video, that would shut him up?


----------



## EZ-Flash2 (Sep 9, 2010)

ok, here is the EZVi  with 1.4.2c video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_GPLhUMEYI


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 9, 2010)

EZ-Flash2 said:
			
		

> ok, here is the EZVi  with 1.4.2c video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_GPLhUMEYI


WOW that was fast.  Thanks for the heads up.  Shame that the video isn't processed yet.


----------



## Presto99 (Sep 9, 2010)

Huh. So they aren't blocking the EZ VI yet.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 9, 2010)

The way I see it, if everyone would quit insisting that they NEED to game online and forget about crappy DSiWare, these updates would be rendered useless and ineffective.


----------



## iFish (Sep 9, 2010)

Ugh,... Is EZ-Flash2 Part of the EZ-Flash team?

Sorry, Just wondering


----------



## Umbra (Sep 9, 2010)

Is necessary update?

I mean if isn't necessary what is the point of this?


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, no... I must buy now....!
At least, when I updated, I took note of all the games that I would have liked...


...never mind. EZ Flash Vi is safe again! Once again I am cheerful for buying this card!


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 9, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Ugh,... Is EZ-Flash2 Part of the EZ-Flash team?
> 
> Sorry, Just wondering


Check the join date. I'd say so and I'd say Costello has fallen for Yo123's posts. The German who has a friend who has a non existant Chinese DSi LL running 1.4.2C, who has also posted it on the supercard forums as well as here. People on here then reference the supercard forums, and people on there are referencing here. Likewise CB posted it on Joystiq after reading it on here, and people on here then referenced his post on there to back up what was posted on here. All circular.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 9, 2010)

Umbra said:
			
		

> Is necessary update?
> 
> I mean if isn't necessary what is the point of this?


I have never seen a truly "necessary" DSi update so no, its just combating piracy.

BTW EZ-Flash2 is part of the team...his video says he is Windirt...and that is the guy sending out the EZVi collector's edition to the GBATemp EZVi competition winners.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 9, 2010)

Have we just been trolled hard? Yeah i think so.....


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 9, 2010)

Why would you even update if you have a flashcart anyway? Just stay on 1.3 like I did (never updated since I got the DSi and won't ever need to)


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 9, 2010)

We haven't been trolled at all because 1.4.2 is real.  But I guess we have been trolled about the part were the EZ-Flash doesn't work...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 9, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> We haven't been trolled at all because 1.4.2 is real.  But I guess we have been trolled about the part were the EZ-Flash doesn't work...


No.... from my understanding of the above posts, the other guy was claiming this was released on other DSi's in other countries. And all flash carts didn't work. This is now saying that it is the China ONLY equivalent of 1.4.1... maybe?


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 9, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to bed.


----------



## CloudAsdf (Sep 9, 2010)

http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-7008-1-1.html

DSTWO already have a fix for the 1.4.1 (i don't know if works in 1.4.2C)

Nice one SC Team


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 9, 2010)

CloudAsdf said:
			
		

> http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-7008-1-1.html
> 
> DSTWO already have a fix for the 1.4.1 (i don't know if works in 1.4.2C)
> 
> Nice one SC Team



They have 2 seperate updates. The international version for 1.4.1J/E/U, and a Chinese version for 1.4.2C. There does not appear to be a 1.4.2 firmware update outside of China, it's their version of our 1.4.1.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow ! 
It's been a long time i have not seen the EZ-Flash2 account used on GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now, i wonder why the iQue DSi is in advance concerning the fimware version.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 9, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> question is now...who will be the first to fix these latest update?


EZ TEam of course !
Their flashcarts never been blocked with this update.


----------



## rylen (Sep 9, 2010)

Yup, my EZVi is working fine even after updating my DSi to 1.4.1U


----------



## lolzed (Sep 9, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but that means they didn't fix it now did they


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 9, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed what ?

The ez5i don't need any update to run on DSi 1.4.1 or iQue Dsi 1.4.2C. 

It's clear now ?


----------



## Krestent (Sep 9, 2010)

To me, this just seems to me like another Wii System menu 3.5K.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 10, 2010)

i love how sc came out with their update the same day the ninty came out with their firmware


----------



## koldsaur (Nov 16, 2010)

ok guys, good news. i updated my gfs dsi and i didnt know 1.4.1 existed so i did some researce and found this

http://www.acekard.com/download/ak2/ak2ifw_update_141.zip

i also have a dsi and i didnt update mine yet, so i downloaded that^ and dragged the dsi file onto my sd memory card and ran it on my dsi that is working with flashcards and accepted everything and waited for it to be 100% done (plug it into your wall charger just in case) and when its done, you can plug it into your dsi that isnt working with the flashcard and it works now, and on top of that, NO MORE DANNY PHANTOM ICON! now its "ALEX RIDER STORMREAKER THQ" and that was literally in caps. and the icon looks cooler. anyway, you can also use a dslite to fix your dsi. if you have any questions, pm me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes i have posted this before, but im reposting here so everybody knows about it


----------



## MadClaw (Nov 16, 2010)

How darest thou make us look here for OLD news. YOU'RE FIRED!!


----------



## x_r3ap3r_x (Nov 16, 2010)

koldsaur said:
			
		

> ok guys, good news. i updated my gfs dsi and i didnt know 1.4.1 existed so i did some researce and found this
> 
> http://www.acekard.com/download/ak2/ak2ifw_update_141.zip
> 
> ...




Newbies never read Stickies do they?


----------



## Hyborix3 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm scared.. 

I'm gonna buy a DSi XL on 25th Dec will the person who sell the console(Still in the box) update it?

Damn.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 16, 2010)

Hyborix3 said:
			
		

> I'm scared..
> 
> I'm gonna buy a DSi XL on 25th Dec will the person who sell the console(Still in the box) update it?
> 
> Damn.


No, and even so, you can update to bypass 1.4.1


----------

